# Image change alert – new hair! (PICS)



## Fizzymartini (Apr 18, 2006)

OK, so I’ve never posted a pic before so you won’t know what I looked like pre-cut (long, layered, side parting). But it’s still pretty extreme. I got it done as a model at a hairdressing school, and said they could do what they liked. Some of the students asked to take pictures of my hair just as it was done, and as I had my camera on me I asked them to take some for me, too! And here are the results:







…oh, those are SUCH bad pictures of me. And as for the cheesy grin… blame the supervisor, who was pulling silly faces!

Although of course you can never achieve the salon-look at home, so here’s what it looks like using my own products:






And just ‘cos I’m a complete lame-ass poser:





Just felt like sharing! This is the first time I’ve ever posted pictures of myself here, so it feels like a big step, hehe…


----------



## beautenoir (Apr 18, 2006)

this is awesome!!!...I love the color!


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 18, 2006)

that is ultra hot deluxe. i love styles like these that can only be achieved with naturally straight hair...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Apr 19, 2006)

Love it! you're cute and pull this cut off fabulously


----------



## asteffey (Apr 19, 2006)

you look so hot! i love this hairstyle on you! post more often


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 19, 2006)

WOW thay did an awesome job! And I LOOVE the colors your loot hott!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Apr 22, 2006)

Aww, thanks so much, you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope it doesn't look too strange as it grows out though (I can only ever go back to have it cut after each university term!), and that I don't end up totally killing my hair with striaghteners (my hair is actually naturally wavy!), because that + the hair dye = bad, bad, bad! Maybe I need some heeeavy-duty conditioner or something...

I'd really like to post more often, but I have very little confidence in my MU application skills as yet, plus my camera sucks. I once tried doing an FOTD but abandoned it becuase the colours didn't even show in the pics... although that was probably down to my lack of skill...


----------



## so_siqqq (Apr 24, 2006)

I love the shape! It emphasizes your cheekbones beautifully.


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 24, 2006)

I think it looks great! You did a kick-ass job of recreating it, too!


----------



## Fizzymartini (Apr 25, 2006)

...seriously? You think I have cheekbones? ::melts with pleasure:: Wow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's always been one of the things I've not liked about my own face... the fact that it's so gorram round and flat! Ooh (does a happy dance at the lovely comments)


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 27, 2006)

I loveeeeeeeeeee it,lots.


----------



## jennystalin (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fizzymartini* 
_OK, so I’ve never posted a pic before so you won’t know what I looked like pre-cut (long, layered, side parting). But it’s still pretty extreme. I got it done as a model at a hairdressing school, and said they could do what they liked. Some of the students asked to take pictures of my hair just as it was done, and as I had my camera on me I asked them to take some for me, too! And here are the results:






…oh, those are SUCH bad pictures of me. And as for the cheesy grin… blame the supervisor, who was pulling silly faces!

Although of course you can never achieve the salon-look at home, so here’s what it looks like using my own products:






And just ‘cos I’m a complete lame-ass poser:





Just felt like sharing! This is the first time I’ve ever posted pictures of myself here, so it feels like a big step, hehe…_

 
woah,...you are so hott!!


----------



## xoKVox (May 1, 2006)

i like it, its so cute!


----------



## kaliraksha (May 11, 2006)

it suits you so beautifully... you look like you have style instantly!


----------



## Cherrie (May 11, 2006)

Looks like a Vidal Sassoon cut!! It's totally rockin'. Love the shape, design, and colors.


----------



## Fizzymartini (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cherrie* 
_Looks like a Vidal Sassoon cut!! It's totally rockin'. Love the shape, design, and colors._

 
BINGO, hahaha! Yep, it was done at the Vidal Sassoon Academy, in London! Thanks so much for the kind comments. It's a shame it's already starting to grow out a bit... my roots are beginning to show


----------

